# How to secure turnouts



## flyboy34 (Feb 7, 2014)

If one utilizes foam board as underlayment to the benchwork how do you attach Tortoise Switch Machines to the foam board?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

put a 1/4" ply on the frame first. then the foam. get a long drill bit from sears.


----------

